
Bacteria live despite burial in seafloor mud for 100m years - bookofjoe
https://arstechnica.com/science/2020/07/these-bacteria-may-have-survived-100-million-year-isolation/
======
bookofjoe
>Aerobic microbial life persists in oxic marine sediment as old as 101.5
million years

[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41467-020-17330-1](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41467-020-17330-1)

